# spotted in japan 59 impala raw metal with etched patterns



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

working on more pics


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

That's different!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hi res better shot of the patterns
http://i.imgur.com/AntoA.jpg


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks pimp!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> working on more pics


:wow: gott damn!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Lroi (Feb 20, 2006)

damn that's cold!


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks bad


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

Thats probably the only model that could pull that off


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

japan thinking out the box...


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


>


thats new i like it


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

MEANT TO BE 64 said:


> Looks bad


not really homie maybe on a black car it wouldnt look nice but since the car is silver it mixes perfect


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

NOW THAT IS BAD ASS HOMIE. :thumbsup:


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

.TODD said:


> not really homie maybe on a black car it wouldnt look nice but since the car is silver it mixes perfect


I think the topic starter is saying the whole car is bare metal...not silver paint. Dont know how that would be possible though, have to be one hell of a bodyman to straigten all that metal :dunno:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

:fool2:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Deffinetly different, cool I guess. I'd rather have paint


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

.TODD said:


> not really homie maybe on a black car it wouldnt look nice but since the car is silver it mixes perfect[iQUOTE]
> Meant bad as In bad ass


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> hi res better shot of the patterns
> http://i.imgur.com/AntoA.jpg


 *DAMMM THATS NICE..*:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1dmoney1 (Aug 8, 2005)

Could be a game changer...


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

pretty fuckin cool!!!!


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

Dammnittt! Somebody executed the idea I had years ago when engraving got really big! I wrote down the idea as "Car Tatts"! Congrats to him. PAINTERS BEWARE!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> working on more pics


what is the silver color on the car, i have a hard time believing that is BARE METAL.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

TATTOO-76 said:


> what is the silver color on the car, i have a hard time believing that is BARE METAL.


X2, I doubt its raw metal....
1.too smooth, no sanding scratches. You would have to sand so clear could stick to it.
2. As previously mentioned, body is straight. Hard to believe a 59 w flawless raw metal body....
3. Looks like a light silver mist, or possibly that chrome paint w a bunch of patterns.
4. Bare metal MUST be etch primed prior to any paint being applied for adhesion purposes....clearly, that car has clear on it....


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

car looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

Its called ghost chrome. http://alsacorp.com/products/ghostchrome/ghostchrome.htm

59 looks badass


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

Ok, I can clearly see the AlsaCorp logo on the display towards the Bottom. It still looks like the car has been engraved though, at least the close up shot of the bumper makes it look that way!

LOL, MotorTrend is so stupid. They have it labeled at a 1957 Impala http://www.motortrend.com/auto_shows/events/1201_a_tour_of_the_2012_tokyo_auto_salon/photo_23.html


----------



## Jays303 (Nov 22, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> working on more pics


This car is hard!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Wow.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

the texture on the bumpers is cool


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> working on more pics


This is a game changer!!


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

ok so car is NOT bare metal...still looks cool


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

hands down, that is the best 59 i've seen thus far


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

I wonder what it looks like in natural elements like sun, clouds etc. those lights will make everything look better


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

cool car but its definately painted


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

Diggin that...:thumbsup:


----------



## Mario Loco (Jul 7, 2011)

:nicoderm::ninja:


----------



## 3StarsNSun (Dec 10, 2011)

Damn i had a conversion about something like this with someone i know about 2 months ago. Except that i was telling him that you know what im surprised i haven't seen a lowrider(if you got a pic of one id love to see it) done up with that chrome paint shit(pic for those who dont know what im talking about), i mean people go all out with chrome undies, suspension, wheels, motor, etc shit why not a whole car in chrome LOL. Watch someones gonna come out with that shit now


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

:shocked:! . . You gotta handed to the brothers out in the Far East ! . . they are very innovative :worship: :yes:

Just last saturday I saw a classic continental that was given the same treatment at a local show.. it also looked awesome, when I asked him about the finish he mentioned he was being sponsored by one of the major paint companies, it was some brand new sort of finish that will protect the metal, and keep the look; and also mentioned something along the lines of being able to clear on top of this new product!

(thanks for sharing)


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Clean!


----------



## m0y316 (Jan 12, 2009)

thats clean!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> working on more pics


this is beautiful


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

CADILLAC PIMPN said:


> I think the topic starter is saying the whole car is bare metal...not silver paint. Dont know how that would be possible though, have to be one hell of a bodyman to straigten all that metal :dunno:


well they do exist :naughty:;


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Thats sexxxy as fuck!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Lownslow302 said:


> hi res better shot of the patterns
> http://i.imgur.com/AntoA.jpg


Looks cool!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

That's beautiful man! It'd be a nightmare to drive behind or next to on a sunny day tho :rofl:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

I dont really care for it at all, lol.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Diffenitly paint because there is no way of making the panel seams be so smooth. I'm wondering how they did the patterns....interesting.........


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> Diffenitly paint because there is no way of making the panel seams be so smooth. I'm wondering how they did the patterns....interesting.........



im wondering if they used the old acid etch method on the bumpers...kinda the same way speed dials were "engraved" on old machine tools. almost looks like the numbers and features were cast into the dials, but they were actually etched with acid. if you look at lathes and mills from the 1930's and 1940's they have them, its highly detailed.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

JasonJ said:


> I dont really care for it at all, lol.


kinda bland, like a bowl of raisin bran (minus the raisins).


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Holy fuck


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

The car looks photoshopped but its really not. Thats what I think is odd about it. I appreciate the builders thinking out of the box though, you don't see that much these days in lowriding.


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

hell yeah its painted,

here's some more..


















and these are the guys that did it.

http://www.artis-japan.jp/index.html?select=top

some serious painting goin on there.


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> working on more pics


not a lowrider. lowriders have paint.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

CustomMachines said:


> hell yeah its painted,
> 
> here's some more..
> 
> ...


that sucks still bad ass


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

matttatts said:


> not a lowrider. lowriders have paint.


lowriders are also creative, or they used to be at one point.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

matttatts said:


> Lowriding is an art. an art of self expression


:biggrin: FIXED!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## sfvcruiser (Sep 14, 2002)

No body joints, No tach weld marks, No lead joints where panels come together or factory creases. 
Still looks real good though.:thumbsup: I like this new product.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

the bigger cruisers dont look bad on it either


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

stupid as fuck, i hope it rusts


----------



## pachuco63 (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> lowriders are also creative, or they used to be at one point.


ya you can be as creative as you want with a two door impala with a paternd roof hydraulics and a felix sticker some place on the car.....


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

I think it looks great. 
But the skirts w/ the fake ports......


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Gotta give it up to them. They thinking out the box. Im.sure its gonna be done soon in the states.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

matttatts said:


> ya you can be as creative as you want with a two door impala with a paternd roof hydraulics and a felix sticker some place on the car.....


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That things gotta be the coolest 59 out now,proof bare metal isnt just for rat rods and sleds.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

that is one badass 59'!!:thumbsup:


----------



## macduece (May 12, 2010)

It's not raw metal. It's a new paint invented in Japan.


----------



## JLR_405 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thats awesome!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

They should use french fry grease to rub in as a clearcoat


----------



## badex63 (Nov 19, 2009)

_Needed with the ride is some cholo glasses with limo tint on the glasses. uffin:_


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Still think that fuckers killer


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Can't say anything bad about this 59. One its a 59 impala. But that paint looks badd ass. Its different. Nice touch w/ the etch patterns.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

macduece said:


> It's not raw metal. It's a new paint invented in Japan.


 its not paint the patterns really are etched


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> hi res better shot of the patterns
> http://i.imgur.com/AntoA.jpg


 BAD ASS 59!!!!!!!! AND AWESOME PICTURES


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

Lownslow302 said:


> its not paint the patterns really are etched



Car is most definitely painted. The shit on the bumpers looks to be a film they apply and then paint over. They call it jackpot flash. Check the website of the shop who painted the car and use Google translator


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

Paint or no paint, it looks badass.


----------



## leon1959 (Aug 28, 2007)

nice car


----------



## jjaassoonnguy (Mar 20, 2011)

Makes me wonder now knowing that it's not bear metal from reading all the posts if they did any body work whatsoever cause as far as I know you can't etch/engrave on bondo? Unless they aren't etched/engraved at all? I'm lost thinking about the work they put into this car lol 
Nice ride either way


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

This car is painted..........and the only etching I see is on the bumpers.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ITS A CERTAIN TECHNIQUE THEY USE DURING PAINTING THE CAR


----------



## jjaassoonnguy (Mar 20, 2011)

So then what are the designs on the trunk? Or whatever


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

lets see one in copper finish


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

CADILLAC PIMPN said:


> Car is most definitely painted. The shit on the bumpers looks to be a film they apply and then paint over. They call it jackpot flash. Check the website of the shop who painted the car and use Google translator


"paint lab" 
was the givaway


----------



## phatboyz (Jun 9, 2012)

Dats tite!


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

I am not going to over analyze...that muther focker is badddd aaazzzz!


----------



## blue57 (Aug 3, 2011)

Agree this 59 kills, cool to see new teq's going into lowriders.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow. I though this was all chrome. Nice whipp. And it's really cool to see that there is people in other country's doing it Lowrider style. 



CustomMachines said:


> hell yeah its painted,
> 
> here's some more..
> 
> ...


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

any new info on this ride?


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

like what?!

here's the technique that was used to get that diamond pattern. 
no etching here. pretty intensive tho!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Holy shiiiit!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

sicc


----------



## IFABSTUFF (Apr 15, 2012)

count me out for doing that tape job


----------



## FastFleetline (Oct 19, 2009)

thats a bad ass 59...game changer..in a few years lots of rides will be sporting this type of paint job.....just a matter of time.......thats next level type shit right there...


----------

